# What, would a puritan do!



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 5, 2008)

If a puritan were alive today. bear in mind i mean today-2008, I know the 17th century answers and reasons. so my question is, have the reasons subsided enough or...

1) would he categorically reject movies and movie theatres completely 
or would he go see some movies in the theater- operative phrase "exercising caution? (same thing in regards to theatrical performances)

2) would a puritan listen to different genres of music? or would he simply reject all but classical? a Puritan listening to matisyahu (the fully practicing chasidic Jew rap star) ??? probably not eminem or metallica. but what about U2? Not all classical music composers were Christians. 

3) would a Puritan go to Disney world? work at disney world? 


so, would a puritan do the above, If not why? I used to be around the backstage areas of professional "playhouses" all the "Drunkenness and orgies and such" are no more present behind the scenes than they are in plain day light in muesems, libraries, and other places where even a puritan would go.


----------



## Hippo (Apr 5, 2008)

1) Yes, he would have an unfashionably low filth tolerence.

2) It would be Country Music or nothing

3) Certainly, sometimes we get too anlytical about things.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 5, 2008)

so he would go to the movies with caution (I asked too questions in number one, and yes to which one?)


----------



## Hippo (Apr 5, 2008)

ModernPuritan? said:


> so he would go to the movies with caution (I asked too questions in number one, and yes to which one?)



I think that much of what we find to be acceptable would be met with outrage and cudgel blows by a Puritan. I would not rule out the occasional foray into the cinema in exceptional circumstances but in a way that would put our caution to shame.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 5, 2008)

ModernPuritan? said:


> If a puritan were alive today. bear in mind i mean today-2008, I know the 17th century answers and reasons. so my question is, have the reasons subsided enough or...
> 
> 1) would he categorically reject movies and movie theatres completely
> or would he go see some movies in the theater- operative phrase "exercising caution? (same thing in regards to theatrical performances)
> ...


yes to
Classical
Jazz
Musicals
No to rap, pop, rock and R n B. The puritan will find these as gateways to vices. This also includes the christian versions of rap, pop, rock and R n B.

Movies. they would demand historical accuracy, integrity and ultra high standards. As a result they would reject all movies except for the old school Disney i.e Bambi, Snow White, Cinderella etc. Certain Broadway shows and plays would fit the bill but almost all would be rejected. As for the incontinent lifestyles of musicians and actors, the puritans would judge them on their work. Their lifestyles would be admonished by the gospel preaching like any other sinner. Likewise a puritan can and will purchase from a baker or a butcher whether he is a fornicator or not, but would upbraid him with the gospel for him to repent.

Disney world, yes. they would support Disney world. Clean wholesome entertainment.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you serious about the third question?


----------



## Hippo (Apr 5, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> Are you serious about the third question?



Presumbably the point is that some see satanic conspiracies in all sorts of situations.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 5, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> Are you serious about the third question?



It is an honest question. Im fine with the idea of a puritan going to Disney world.

just curious if everyone else is


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 5, 2008)

WWPD?


He would hide and develop agoraphobia due to people making fun of his silly wig and funny clothes.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 5, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> WWPD?
> 
> 
> He would hide and develop agoraphobia due to people making fun of his silly wig and funny clothes.



hahahaha probably true! or be labeled as goth because of wearing black on the Lords Day


----------



## Timothy William (Apr 5, 2008)

I think there is a danger in reading our own biases and prejudices back into the Puritans, and supposing that they would do whatever we consider the most conservative or judicious thing. 

It is a more subtle form of the "What Would Jesus Do?" movement, where rather than looking at what Jesus actually did, young Christians hypothesise about the best thing to do in a situation, then say "that is what Jesus would do" then deduce that, therefore, that is what they should do. They would be better off skipping the middle step, thinking of the best thing to do and then doing it.

Would a Puritan listen to jazz? If they lived in the 1920s, when jazz was often associated with immorality, likely not. If they lived today, when such associations have diminished, perhaps they would.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 5, 2008)

Timothy William said:


> I think there is a danger in reading our own biases and prejudices back into the Puritans, and supposing that they would do whatever we consider the most conservative or judicious thing.
> 
> It is a more subtle form of the "What Would Jesus Do?" movement, where rather than looking at what Jesus actually did, young Christians hypothesise about the best thing to do in a situation, then say "that is what Jesus would do" then deduce that, therefore, that is what they should do. They would be better off skipping the middle step, thinking of the best thing to do and then doing it.
> 
> Would a Puritan listen to jazz? If they lived in the 1920s, when jazz was often associated with immorality, likely not. If they lived today, when such associations have diminished, perhaps they would.



That actually makes a lot of since about wwjd and Jazz.

since we are on the subject of music, can anyone recommend books that would cover such things as the brief history of modern music?? how did we go from classical to jazz to rock, techno, emo, punk, industrial and whatever else is out there.


----------



## Augusta (Apr 5, 2008)

Slippery said:


> ModernPuritan? said:
> 
> 
> > If a puritan were alive today. bear in mind i mean today-2008, I know the 17th century answers and reasons. so my question is, have the reasons subsided enough or...
> ...



At first I thought you goofed when you said their "incontinent lifestyles" and then I got it.






I think the Puritans might think of Disney World as Vanity Fair. (Bunyan not Thackeray)


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 5, 2008)

Slippery said:


> yes to
> Classical
> Jazz
> Musicals
> No to rap, pop, rock and R n B. The puritan will find these as gateways to vices. This also includes the christian versions of rap, pop, rock and R n B.



I'd disagree....if he were 'puritanical', he'd probably toss jazz and musicals in as well, since the music here (as well as in other genres) can all be used as 'gateways to vices'. I don't think he would be closed to christian hip hop, pop, r & b or other forms for theological reasons as much as personal preference and content. There are some folks in all of these genres whose songs have good biblical content to them and for those, the puritan would praise God, even if he personally didn't find the genre appealing.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 5, 2008)

Augusta said:


> Slippery said:
> 
> 
> > ModernPuritan? said:
> ...



There are questions about the puritans, and there are Mickey Mouse questions, but should the two be mixed?


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 5, 2008)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Slippery said:
> 
> 
> > yes to
> ...



thats about what I had been thinking on the subject.. Ive heard some contemporary music that has some very good theology


----------

